
What happens when you take 550 doses of LSD at once - dr_dshiv
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pkeqd8/what-happens-lsd-overdose
======
monkeydreams
My insight from this article is our understanding of the human brain is so
lacking that, if we were Brain Support Technicians, we can't even tell people
to turn it off and back on again.

